# Grooming disaster



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I'm new here and have found a lot of useful information on this forum. I have a new havanese puppy. She's 4 months old. I took her to the groomer for the first time. I just wanted her to get used to someone else bathing her etc. The groomer said she would trim her feet and nails. When I picked her up the groomer had shaved all the fur around her eyes and nose. I am so upset. she looks ridiculous. The groomer said it was necessary because the fur was getting into her eyes (not true, i brush it and it stays away from her eyes and it was almost long enough to put into a topknot). It looks like she just took the clippers and clipped from the tip of her nose right up to between her eyes.

Now I have to wait months for it to grow out long enough. I'm so upset with this groomer for doing this. I wanted to leave her coat long and natural. I was looking forward to being able to put it in a top knot. I've been brushing her everyday (i love brushing her and she loves being brushed). Will I be able to grow this out or will it always be shorter than the rest and look obvious. I am obligated to keep her in a "puppy cut" not that they've cut part of her face so short?

I won't be using this groomer again, that's for sure. She did the same thing to my other dog yesterday as well, but it's less of an issue since I trim her regularly and was planning on shaving her down for the summer soon anyway (she's a large poodle mix).

Any advice?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome That is so unethical I would really be upset. If she has a boss I would really complain. It will grow back I know because the same thing happened to me when my boy friend took Maddie in without asking me first. The grow back bothered her around her eyes for awhile she teared more . After the additional shock I did grow to like her new look even the little pointed feet. The worst for me was that they shaved her bottom it looked like a bulls eye for about 3 mouke:


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

she also has the "bull's eye bum" and "pointy toes" but they bother me less than her face.

This was a "charity dog wash". They were just supposed to be washing the dogs, but they had a professional groomer there who took it upon herself to give the dogs a "touch up". the groomer was volunteering her services so I can't even complain. She certainly won't be getting any business from me in the future. I'm really fussy about how my dogs look and if i had actually wanted her to cut either of them she would have had very specific instructions from me in addition to photos and diagrams as to what i wanted.

Will it be really noticable around her face as it grows out?


----------



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow... stories like this reinforce why I go through the hassle of grooming all my dogs myself, lol. I've heard way too many stories about groomers who take it upon themselves to decide what a dog needs.

Her hair isn't permanently ruined, no. In fact, it's common practice to shave down a long-haired dog like a Hav and start over in the case of a grooming disaster, excessive mats, etc. The shaved portions grow out eventually and you won't be able to tell the difference long term. I agree with Suzi though... the long hair coming back around her eyes will probably bother her more than it would if it was kept long and out of her eyes. You won't be able to avoid the awkward "stick up" period before it gets long enough to lay flat. What a genius that groomer was.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am so sorry that happened, but the good news is that the hair grows back quickly on a puppy..they seem to grow out quicker. A lot of people here do their own grooming and we have some great threads on the topic, or ask around..maybe someone here knows of a good groomer in your area with experience with Havs.

Kara


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The hair will grow back but it will take months.... I am so sorry for your grooming experience. This goes to show.....ANOTHER bad experience with a groomer that DOES NOT listen. It will be ok and you pup will still be as cute as ever. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks. You've made me feel better. I did buy a book on how to groom a havanese, so I might just do it all myself. Not a lot of havanese around here so I don't think the groomers know what they are supposed to look like, but I might ask around to see if I can find some recommendations for a good groomer. I certainly can do the bathing, nail trimming and other maintenance grooming work for now.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You might as well do everything yourself! It is an accomplishment to learn how to groom, you will love it, if you like the shaggy look, love to comb, have lots of patience, and you can forgive yourself.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> You might as well do everything yourself! It is an accomplishment to learn how to groom, you will love it, if you like the shaggy look, love to comb, have lots of patience, and you can forgive yourself.


I Agree!!

I'm sorry this happened, but like everyone else has said, the hair does grow back, faster than we even realize!!  I feel SO much better doing all of the grooming on my hav. I started out taking her to a groomer so she would "get used to it" but after having nurmerous grooming distasters, including multliple painful ear infections (from groomers giving her a bath and not taking care of her ears!!), horrible eye/muzzle shave down, 'monkey butt', etc, I decided that there was no REASON why she HAD to get used to someone else doing it, when I could do it. I took over all her grooming when she was 9 months old (she is almost 2!!) and am so very proud of myself AND I am saving SOOOOOOO much money!! 
There is tons of advice and help on this forum and if you are unsure of something, ask us or do a search! It really isn't hard to do, especially since you said your hav already loves to be brushed! next step is to get a GOOD comb and get friendly with it. Blowing coat sometimes sneaks up on you and it's good to have your pup used to being combed as a brush often times can not get down to the skin!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yea! What Tammy said!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tuss said:


> she also has the "bull's eye bum" and "pointy toes" but they bother me less than her face.
> 
> This was a "charity dog wash". They were just supposed to be washing the dogs, but they had a professional groomer there who took it upon herself to give the dogs a "touch up". the groomer was volunteering her services so I can't even complain. She certainly won't be getting any business from me in the future. I'm really fussy about how my dogs look and if i had actually wanted her to cut either of them she would have had very specific instructions from me in addition to photos and diagrams as to what i wanted.
> 
> Will it be really noticable around her face as it grows out?


 I have some progression photo's
The first was in oct 2011 the last is march 2012 the second is somewhere between I did grow to love seeing her eyes.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Tuss, Would you please post a picture? I'm a novice and don't know what the pointed toes and shaved face (like a poodle?) look like. I found a nice groomer who gave Lucky a paw trim, sanitary trim, and expelled those anal glands (yuk) and trimmed those hairs that grow like a screen across his eyes (is that what you mean?) but I'm not sure what to tell her specifically not to do (she does seem like someone who will respect my wishes and the dogs in her shop looked pretty cute). Also, do you all recommend a kennel cough shot before you leave your dog to be groomed? Thanks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Alcibides said:


> Tuss, Would you please post a picture? I'm a novice and don't know what the pointed toes and shaved face (like a poodle?) look like. I found a nice groomer who gave Lucky a paw trim, sanitary trim, and expelled those anal glands (yuk) and trimmed those hairs that grow like a screen across his eyes (is that what you mean?) but I'm not sure what to tell her specifically not to do (she does seem like someone who will respect my wishes and the dogs in her shop looked pretty cute). Also, do you all recommend a kennel cough shot before you leave your dog to be groomed? Thanks.


Was lucky scooting his butt? Why did you feel that he needed to have his anal glands expelled? If a dog has normally placed/shaped anal glands, they typically get emptied each time the dog eliminates. Many dogs go their entire life without needing to have them expressed. The trouble with expressing them if it's NOT needed is that they can become dependent on it, and from then on it will NEED to be done regularly.

I would not have Lucky'e glands expressed unless you notice a problem AND your vet tells you that it needs to be done regularly. (sometimes if a dog is having a minor problem with his anal glands, a slight change in diet to firm up his poop will solve the problem)

As far as kennel cough is concerned, kennel cough is the dog version of a cold. And like colds, there are many, MANY strains. The vaccine is only partially effective against a few strains, and it only lasts for a few months. The disease, itself, is usually mild, and the dog gets over it with simple supportive care. (again, just like a human cold)

Some boarding, daycare and grooming places require it, and if you are using these places, you may not have a choice. But otherwise, most vets don't recommend it. IMO, the places that require it do so because then WHEN they get an outbreak of kennel cough (and just like children in school, the more dogs you cram together, the more likely that they will spread a virus like this) they can tell all their clients that the dog COULDN'T have gotten it there, since all THEIR dogs are vaccinated!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tuss said:


> she also has the "bull's eye bum" and "pointy toes" but they bother me less than her face.
> 
> This was a "charity dog wash". They were just supposed to be washing the dogs, but they had a professional groomer there who took it upon herself to give the dogs a "touch up". the groomer was volunteering her services so I can't even complain. She certainly won't be getting any business from me in the future. I'm really fussy about how my dogs look and if i had actually wanted her to cut either of them she would have had very specific instructions from me in addition to photos and diagrams as to what i wanted.
> 
> Will it be really noticable around her face as it grows out?


Really sorry this happened to you! It's just one of those "learn and move forward" things in life, and in the future, if you want a specific thing to happen or not to happen, make sure to go to a good groomer. You wouldn't take your nice expensive car to a bunch of teenage girls to be washed for cheap when they could potentially scratch it up from the dirty, sandy water.

One of my clients is a Havanese in full coat and the first time she brought him to me, her previous groomer had been shaving the bridge of the nose (horror!). I let her know that she needs to let that grow out and that it will look funny for a while all sticking up, but once it grows out it would lay flat and look how it should, which it did. Then he was diganosed with low thyroid and double eye infections and the vet shaved both eye areas and a lot of the muzzle! It's been a few months and the hair growth is catching up. Cut hair stimulates the hair folicle to grow, and the hair has a genetic length that it reaches, while the cut hair will grow out to that length, so yes, it will even out but it really sucks that it happened.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Year ago vet shaved Roki's butt (made VERY large circle around poop hole). He looked like a baboon. I was mad because he did that when I went to get my bag from waiting room. For months I was fluffing his tail hair so that it would cover that area. Yesterday after the bath and final combing I realized that hair has grown and that it looks pretty OK. 
If you want to learn how to grooma havanese buy book "From Nose to Tail". For me it is a grooming bible. It is pretty easy to learn how to do simple things like trimming around paws, cleaning underside of paws, clipping nails, plucking ears, making different styles of topknots... from experience I learned that you need to have really good quality grooming tools. 
I guess the groomer did what should be done on bichon frisee or poodle. 
Marina&Roki


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

krandall said:


> Was lucky scooting his butt? Why did you feel that he needed to have his anal glands expelled? If a dog has normally placed/shaped anal glands, they typically get emptied each time the dog eliminates. Many dogs go their entire life without needing to have them expressed. The trouble with expressing them if it's NOT needed is that they can become dependent on it, and from then on it will NEED to be done regularly.
> 
> I would not have Lucky'e glands expressed unless you notice a problem AND your vet tells you that it needs to be done regularly. (sometimes if a dog is having a minor problem with his anal glands, a slight change in diet to firm up his poop will solve the problem)


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Actually, Lucky was very subtly scooting his butt and worse, when he went to poop, he whimpered and became a little frantic. I had read and therefore suspected that his fur had grown over his anus in a way that might cause blockage and I bathed him and removed clumps of feces that seem to have collected and was in the way SO I went to the groomer only with the intention that she trim the area, give him a bulls eye or whatever would provide him most comfort. She showed me that his anus was protruding a little and suggested expressing the glands which she did quite handily and he seems to be much relieved. He hasn't had any diarrhea though sometimes a random stool is soft. His diet has always been the same, just kibble (Buffalo puppy) and absolutely no snacks except for a Himalayan chew. We've just started going outside for pottying and he seems to try to put every pebble, stick, or piece of green in his mouth which may be a problem. Gee I hope we haven't created a need for the gland expressing. It was pretty yukky and I for one would not be up for doing it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Alcibides said:


> Gee I hope we haven't created a need for the gland expressing. It was pretty yukky and I for one would not be up for doing it. Thanks for your help.


I'd be surprised if doing it a single time would cause a need to do it all the time, but I certainly wouldn't let a groomer do it again, unless my vet had first given me a good reason for it needing to be done. Groomers certainly CAN do it (so can owners... it's just yuckyuke the issue is whether it SHOULD be done.

It sounds like what Lucky really needed was a "sanitary" trim, to keep things out of the way when he's pooping. Sounds like the groomer handled that part, so he should be all set!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, I think in a pinch, a groomer can express the anal glands. Groomers can only express externally while vets can internally (this is the better method). I agree I think it's ok if the dog is having issues, and then going forward to consult with your vet. In the short term it can relieve the dog and potentially prevent the anals from getting impacted, not a pleasant thing! In the long term, if done say every month, then the sacks can lengthen and weaken and the fluid return more quickly.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> As far as kennel cough is concerned, kennel cough is the dog version of a cold. And like colds, there are many, MANY strains. The vaccine is only partially effective against a few strains, and it only lasts for a few months. The disease, itself, is usually mild, and the dog gets over it with simple supportive care. (again, just like a human cold)
> 
> Some boarding, daycare and grooming places require it, and if you are using these places, you may not have a choice. But otherwise, most vets don't recommend it. IMO, the places that require it do so because then WHEN they get an outbreak of kennel cough (and just like children in school, the more dogs you cram together, the more likely that they will spread a virus like this) they can tell all their clients that the dog COULDN'T have gotten it there, since all THEIR dogs are vaccinated!


I absolutely agree that this is the reason businesses require it. They feel they have their fannies covered by requiring it, although it sounds as if it is basically useless due to the many strains and the vaccine only covers a couple.



rokipiki said:


> Year ago vet shaved Roki's butt (made VERY large circle around poop hole). He looked like a baboon. I was mad because he did that when I went to get my bag from waiting room. For months I was fluffing his tail hair so that it would cover that area. Yesterday after the bath and final combing I realized that hair has grown and that it looks pretty OK.
> If you want to learn how to grooma havanese buy book "From Nose to Tail". For me it is a grooming bible. It is pretty easy to learn how to do simple things like trimming around paws, cleaning underside of paws, clipping nails, plucking ears, making different styles of topknots... from experience I learned that you need to have really good quality grooming tools.
> I guess the groomer did what should be done on bichon frisee or poodle.
> Marina&Roki


I will NEVER forget the first dog show I went to, where there was a little white female Hav, proudly trotting/prancing/or whatever their gait is called in conformation  alongside her handler. When they went around the ring and I could see her back end, here was this bright pink bullseye staring out, surrounded by that beautiful white hair.  I vowed, on the spot, never to give my dogs a bullseye! Augie goes out potty on leash and we pick his poop up with a garden trowel immediately. After he goes, he gets butt inspection on the spot, and if there are any clingers, which is seldom, I use the tip of the garden trowel to flick it/them off before they can get entangled in his hair. Also, when the boys get combed, they get inspected. I don't clip anything back there. I do clip the length of hair on their 'wicks' around the penis area.

I have read so many horror stories about grooming on here, that I told the boarding place, where they were left last fall, to please not cut their topknots off or do any other cutting of their hair. They looked at me like I was nuts, so I had to explain! :biggrin1:


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

In Connecticut it is a state law that all grooming salons verify proof of rabies vaccination. So it may also be that certain states have vaccination requirements and the facility is just trying to follow state law. But yes, I can see where the kennel cough vaccination is also for legal protection...


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

My dogs have never visited a groomer and I am not planning on doing it, unless I fall ill and can't do it from now on.

I love grooming them myself and it gives me great satisfaction knowing that I have come a long way since I got my first Hav almost 3 yrs ago.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My two cents worth: Dexter and Jack have never required one of those anal sac expressions. Never saw any scooting either. I always made sure their stools were firm. If the boys do anything unusual with their pooing....Watch them. It is usually a poop hanging, or a soft mushy stool is stuck in the fur and they want it off. Then...it is time for a butt bath, then I trim a little hair off the rectal hair so the poo does not get stuck again. 

Kennel cough vaccine, I usually get the vaccine closer to the time we are going to board (30 days prior). There is no guarantee that the vaccine will work, it is just required before allowing them to board. 

Make sure you get the once a year blood test from the Vet to check for Heartworms, it also checks for Lyme disease.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I've learned a lot from all this. Lucky and I just finished a lively bath (I bathed Lucky) and towel dry. He has retired to his crate with a big towel to finish the process and I changed my wet clothes and am lying down to recover. Does this ever get less aerobic? Thanks again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> In Connecticut it is a state law that all grooming salons verify proof of rabies vaccination. So it may also be that certain states have vaccination requirements and the facility is just trying to follow state law. But yes, I can see where the kennel cough vaccination is also for legal protection...


I can certainly understand Rabies vaccine being required by law... that is a human health risk. I don't know about other states, but I do know that kennel cough vaccine is NOT required by law here in MA. Many grooming facilities (especially the "big box" stores) still require it.

You don't even need it to cross the border going to or from Canada, even though you need a health certificate and proof of current Rabies vaccination.


----------



## sheabella (Mar 18, 2012)

Tuss said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new here and have found a lot of useful information on this forum. I have a new havanese puppy. She's 4 months old. I took her to the groomer for the first time. I just wanted her to get used to someone else bathing her etc. The groomer said she would trim her feet and nails. When I picked her up the groomer had shaved all the fur around her eyes and nose. I am so upset. she looks ridiculous. The groomer said it was necessary because the fur was getting into her eyes (not true, i brush it and it stays away from her eyes and it was almost long enough to put into a topknot). It looks like she just took the clippers and clipped from the tip of her nose right up to between her eyes.
> 
> Now I have to wait months for it to grow out long enough. I'm so upset with this groomer for doing this. I wanted to leave her coat long and natural. I was looking forward to being able to put it in a top knot. I've been brushing her everyday (i love brushing her and she loves being brushed). Will I be able to grow this out or will it always be shorter than the rest and look obvious. I am obligated to keep her in a "puppy cut" not that they've cut part of her face so short?
> 
> ...


Wow, I couldn't believe it when I read your post! I am a new Hav owner and am trying to learn everything I can. I didn't think I was ready to give PJ a haircut so I brought him to a recommended groomer. 
I showed her the picture of the wonderful bang cut on Maggie(?). I told her I did not want her to cut the bangs straight across like a shelf. Of course that's exactly what she did. She also cut all of his top knot hair short like a poodle.
I told her to just trim his mustache to tidy the bottom. He came back shaved like a poodle's head. 
I can do a better job trimming his feet than she did.
And the best part....I told her NOT to touch his tail. Big Snip!!
My husband went to get him because I had just fallen down the stairs. Had I seen him at the salon, I would not have paid. 
I called and left a polite message that I was really disappointed. She didn't call back. I called again 5 days later and reached her. 
She was upset that I didn't appreciate the extra time she took to cut PJ. She said she was sorry that I interpret the picture of Maggie's bangs incorrectly because she cut them exactly like the pic. Then I asked about the tail. She said 'oh, I just made a mistake.
Unbelievable!! When I read your story I couldn't believe that others had had a similar experience! I was so upset.
Since then I have read tons on this very useful sight. It's wonderful!
Sorry about the long post and thanks for letting me vent!

Nadia :ear:


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not alone! I think groomers learn how to do a "puppy cut" and nothing else and think they every poodle, poodle mix, bichon, shihtzu and havanese should all be cut the same way.

I'm trying to attach some photos that show what Gemma looks like pre and post cut. 

Suzi, your dog looks a lot like my Gemma, some pattern and color! How old is she? It gives me an idea of what Gemma will look like as she gets older!

OK, i tried to attach some photos: the first is a "before shot" before the ill fated hair cut, the last two I just took tonight showing how they shaved between around her eyes and the bridge of her nose. It is going to look stupid as it grows out for sure.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh dear. That is going to be a pain to grow out. 

Luckily, their hair grows really fast, about 1/2 inch every 4 weeks. By next week, it will blend in much better. I think people recommend chapstick to help lay the short hair down. My groomer said to pull gently on the hairs to train them to go down. Sort of like when you curl the ribbons on a present.

He is a cutie!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh I SO feel your pain!!! Cautionary tale: it's not only groomers that do this!!! I hired a dog walker/sitter for Ceylon starting at about when he was 3 months old, to come pick him up a couple of times a week for a few hours while I was at work. One day when he was about 5 months old, when his hair had finally grown long enough to put it into a top-knot, the sitter decided out of the blue - WITHOUT CALLING OR CONSULTING ME - to freakin cut it off!! Just like that - she took a pair of scissors and chopped his entire top knot off, rubber band and all. And then afterwards she texted me - "Well, the good news is that he can see now!" Uhhhh, what???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:

I was beyond furious.... and yes, I cried. And I wrote her an absolutely scathing email (I was too shocked when she dropped him off to say anything to her in person at that point, though I would have) after which she resigned from being his sitter even though I had offered to try to work through it as she was a pretty good sitter otherwise. (At least I am pretty sure that she will never ever do that to anybody else's dog!)

As everybody else has said, hair does grow back. But, it does unfortunately take a long time... and, honestly, it really is NOT called for. There are lots of people who take their dogs to a groomer to get clipped and don't like the result, and, I feel for them, I really do. But when somebody is just supposed to walk your dog, or trim their nails and feet, -well, there is ABSOLUTELY no excuse for them trimming ANYTHING else. When that happens, well, I know that I felt violated, and betrayed actually.

"The groomer said it was necessary because the fur was getting into her eyes" - well, that is just ridiculous. Havanese and other long-haired dogs have been around for centuries and centuries, with their hair in their eyes and everything, and have survived.

If you want to keep your hav's hair long, _please _don't think that you have to get the rest clipped now just because her face and bangs were clipped. Give it a little bit of time, and the clipped parts will start to blend in with the rest of her hair. As a fellow victim, I have to be honest and say that no, Cey's bangs will probably never be the same as they would have been had they not been clipped - but I am probably the only person who notices now. His bangs did grow out long enough to start putting back into a top-knot a few months later, and now, really I guess you can hardly notice.

Well, anyway, as I said, I feel your pain. And it's fully qualified. I would, if I were you, report it to the groomer's boss, and then change groomers (making it VERY clear to every new groomer that you will absolutely NOT stand for any of your hav's hair being clipped that you didn't agree on beforehand), but, there's unfortunately nothing you can to do make your hav's hair grow faster. And, hair does grow... sigh


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

heatherk said:


> Oh I SO feel your pain!!! Cautionary tale: it's not only groomers that do this!!! I hired a dog walker/sitter for Ceylon starting at about when he was 3 months old, to come pick him up a couple of times a week for a few hours while I was at work. One day when he was about 5 months old, when his hair had finally grown long enough to put it into a top-knot, the sitter decided out of the blue - WITHOUT CALLING OR CONSULTING ME - to freakin cut it off!! Just like that - she took a pair of scissors and chopped his entire top knot off, rubber band and all. And then afterwards she texted me - "Well, the good news is that he can see now!" Uhhhh, what???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:
> 
> I was beyond furious.... and yes, I cried. And I wrote her an absolutely scathing email (I was too shocked when she dropped him off to say anything to her in person at that point, though I would have) after which she resigned from being his sitter even though I had offered to try to work through it as she was a pretty good sitter otherwise. (At least I am pretty sure that she will never ever do that to anybody else's dog!)
> 
> ...


I agree. Unfortunately, this was a charity event, and even though the service was not asked for and the groomer took it upon herself/himself to go outside what was asked, she is not a paying customer, the service was free and so she has nothing to report or complain about, in the business sense. It's one of those "learn and move on" situations. I had a thread a little ways back about how everyone seemed to be annoyed by how long my dog's hair is. Several times the vet techs told either myself or my husband that her long hair was going to give her EYE ULCERS and that I should cut her hair, AND I'M A GROOMER!!!!

I don't usually say that much when groomers get dumped on, but don't let this experience ruin your perception of groomers. It may take some time, but somewhere there is a professional, caring person that will listen to you, maybe they may not have had experience in what you're looking for, but give someone a chance. I have many clients to thank for putting up with a stupid haircut I've done on their dog, only to have them come back to me because they have unmoving faith in me when they put their pet in my hands.

Before and after picture of one of my client's dogs, used to have bridge of nose shaved by previous groomer and had double eye infections. The vet shaved both eye areas bald as well as most of the muzzle. Sorry about reusing pictures since I've posted these before, but I just wanted to show the OP that the hair does grow back after only a couple of months. This is about 5 months after.

Also, (sorry) one of the breeders on the forum SHAVES her winning show puppies down after a couple of points are put on them so they mature, then after only a year the dog is back in full show coat and ready to finish their AKC champion title.


----------



## sheabella (Mar 18, 2012)

atsilvers27 said:


> I agree. Unfortunately, this was a charity event, and even though the service was not asked for and the groomer took it upon herself/himself to go outside what was asked, she is not a paying customer, the service was free and so she has nothing to report or complain about, in the business sense. It's one of those "learn and move on" situations. I had a thread a little ways back about how everyone seemed to be annoyed by how long my dog's hair is. Several times the vet techs told either myself or my husband that her long hair was going to give her EYE ULCERS and that I should cut her hair, AND I'M A GROOMER!!!!
> 
> I don't usually say that much when groomers get dumped on, but don't let this experience ruin your perception of groomers. It may take some time, but somewhere there is a professional, caring person that will listen to you, maybe they may not have had experience in what you're looking for, but give someone a chance. I have many clients to thank for putting up with a stupid haircut I've done on their dog, only to have them come back to me because they have unmoving faith in me when they put their pet in my hands.
> 
> ...


Oh what a Beauty! Thanks for the pics!!


----------

